# 2014 Olympia



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone fancy putting up their picks for placings at the Olympia this year?

Do you think there will be an upset? or will Phil take #4?

Will Iris Kyle take #10?

What about DLB, can she repeat to be 2 x WPD champ?

Flex Lewis? 3 time?

one thing is for sure, it'll be a battle!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Anyone fancy putting up their picks for placings at the Olympia this year?
> 
> Do you think there will be an upset? or will Phil take #4?
> 
> ...


DLB is a great athlete, however I think she's got a lot on her plate with her store and touring. I think someone unknown will come out of the woodwork and beat her, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shrek72 (Jan 11, 2015)

Phil

Kai

Ramy

Wolf

Rhodden


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Kunce Squad said:


> Phil
> 
> Kai
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was going to write, flex for the 212 also, he is in a different league


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Phil

Rhodden - much approved from 2013

Kai

Wolf

Ramy - condition won't be what people expect.

Bold comments but we all allowed an opinion.

Flex all day for 212

Dana to walk hers.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Seen pictures of Big Ramy and he looks awesome, if he can come in dry and conditioned enough he could surprise a lot of people.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Kevin English might just rear his head again? in the 212 then it wont be a walk over for Flex Lewis...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, i don't rate Kevin English.

I think Flex's main problem again is likely to be Dave Henry. Hide seems to be looking pretty good as a 212 athlete now!

I still think it'll be a 2 horse race in the 212, with Flex having the distinct advantage as the 2 time & raining Olympia champ.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

freddee said:


> Seen pictures of Big Ramy and he looks awesome, if he can come in dry and conditioned enough he could surprise a lot of people.


Big Ramy tho?? - is there such a thing as too big?

Personally I think so. Not takin anything away from anyone and who am I to judge. It's just an opinion I have.

For me it's too big & on the other scale in 2016 Flex plans to compete in the open is he perhaps too small? Or is his conditioning is NAILED them height shouldn't matter and hopefully he does well. Taking 2015 off to grow hopefully benefits him.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Personally, i don't rate Kevin English.
> 
> I think Flex's main problem again is likely to be Dave Henry. Hide seems to be looking pretty good as a 212 athlete now!
> 
> I still think it'll be a 2 horse race in the 212, with Flex having the distinct advantage as the 2 time & raining Olympia champ.


Agree'd Neil, the guy has a horrible physique he's just a collection of bodyparts with no flow or balance. He's actually even missing bodyparts, he's got a lot of gifts down the years he shouldnt have had. Flex, David, Hide and Jose are all far better athletes. I'd concur it's going to be a two horse race in that one Flex or Henry. Flex has got better every year so I'm going to have to go with him.

I think DLB is too popular just now, I don't see her getting beat.

I think Big Ramy will be too fat again to challenge the top guys. I'm looking forward to seeing Victor Martinez again he looked to have recaptured some of his old form. If he's in shape he could probably make the top 6. His 2007 physique would have been good enough to take this show.

I don't think Phil is a dominant Mr Olympia like Ronnie or Yates was but I can't see Kai getting streamlined and sharp enough to beat him like he was in 2012 where Kai beat him IMO. If Kai is still trying to play the mass game it will be Olympia number 4 for Phil.

My predicted top 6 in no order

Victor

Wolf

Dexter

Kai

Phil

Rhodden

Just my two cent


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum

Well if that's fat I'm going out to buy some now lol, like I say if he can come in with the necessary condition it would be politics that stop him, Dennis James his his mentor and coach?? I don't think there is any photo shop in those pictures?!


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

Victor

Wolf

Dexter

Kai

Phil

Rhodden

Ramy might get there as well


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's what these guys look like on show day that matters Freddee. He's yet to nail it after 3- 4 pro shows in the last few years with Dennis as his coach, nothing leads me to believe that he'll be anything different this time around.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Only time will tell, there have been other giants that have come to nothing, I just cant see Victor martinez Jay or dexter who physique i like beating him, if he comes in dry and conditioned.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Mushy totally agree with your 212 write up.

For the open class I will go with Kai, Phil, Victor then Dexter.

Think Kai is bee pushed atthe moment in the IFBB and seems to be doing more seminars for the fans which will bring him more fans who bring the mone to the sport so I think he will be rewarded for is hard work off stage this year. I also agree he will be more streamed line this year which the judges are looking for him to do


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The biggest muscle in the upper body is traps, someone should telly Kai that, they just don't show...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm hearing that Alexander Federov is making a pro comeback.

Can't remember which show, but I'll be interested to see how that pans out. He seemed to just come & go in a year or two!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember he got a pec tear that seemed to put an end to his career Neil, Be interesting to see if he has managed to overcome this.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Think he had that when he was going up against Ronnie & Jay at the Russian GP about 10 years ago.

http://www.bodybuilding-pics.com/61/images/Bodybuilders-Alexander-Federov%20%2857%29.jpg


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

This is the list of who's qualified so far :

*2014 MR. OLYMPIA*

Phil Heath, USA

Kai Greene, USA

Dennis Wolf, Germany

Shawn Rhoden, USA

Dexter Jackson, USA

Ibrahim Sami Fahim, Egypt (2013 Overall Amateur Olympia)

Justin Compton, USA

Steve Kuclo, USA

Branch Warren, USA

Mamdouh Elssbiay, Kuwait

Juan Morel, USA

Roelly Winklaar, Curacao

William Bonac, Netherlands

Victor Martinez, Dominican Republic


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plus those battling to get through on points (opinions on this??)

POINT STANDINGS

Jonathan Delarosa, USA, 16

Evan Centopani, USA, 8

Lionel Beyeke, France, 8

Cedric McMillan, USA, 7

Fred Smalls, USA, 7

Johnnie Jackson, USA, 7

Jojo Ntiforo, USA, 7

Essa Obaid, UAE, 7

Max Charles, USA, 5

Mohamed Ali Bannout, Lebanon, 5

Martin Kjellstrom, Sweden, 4

Fouad Abiad, Canada, 4

Toney Freeman, USA, 4

Kevin Ofurum, USA, 3

An Nguyen, USA, 3

Manuel Romero, Venezuela, 3

Manuel Lomeli, Mexico, 2

Daniel Toth, Hungary, 2

Alfredo Asbeidia, Mexico, 1

Edward Nunn, USA, 1

Eddy Wilson, Suriname, 1

Akim Williams, USA, 1

Ben White, USA, 1


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

*2014 OLYMPIA 212 SHOWDOWN*

James (Flex) Lewis, UK

David Henry, USA

Kevin English, USA

Jose Raymond, USA

Eduardo Correa, Brazil

Sami Al Haddad, Bahrain

Guy Cisternino, USA

Aaron Clark, USA

Charles Dixon, USA

Hidetada Yamagishi, Japan


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

and *212 POINT STANDINGS*

Mark Dugdale, USA, 12

Raul Carrasco Jimenez, Spain, 11

Ahmad Ahmad, Sweden, 9

Baito Abbaspour, Iran, 8

Mboya Edwards, Canada, 7

Khalid Almohsinawi, Kuwait, 6

Tricky Jackson, USA, 6

Marvin Ward, USA, 6

Thomas Benagli, Italy, 5

Petr Vanis, Czech Republic, 4

Shaun Joseph Tavernier, UK, 4

Marian Cambal, Slovakia, 4

Marco Rivera, USA, 4

Curtis Bryant, USA, 4

Mehdi Hatami, Iran, 3

Mike Debenham, Australia, 3

Jan Kubik, Czech Republic, 2

Salah Ibrahim, New Zealand, 2

Marco Cordona, Columbia, 1

Terzo Mirsad, Bosnia-Herzegovina, 1

Sam Mohammad, New Zealand, 1

Lukas Osladil, Czech Republic, 1

Cory Mathews, USA, 1


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

*2014 MS OLYMPIA*

Iris Kyle, USA

Alina Popa, Romania

Debi Laszewski, USA

Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia, Venezuela

Brigita Brezovac, Slovenia

Simone Oliveira, Brazil

Anne Freitas, Brazil

Rita Bello, Argentina

Sheila Bleck, USA

POINT STANDINGS

Margie Martin, USA, 6

Christine Envall, Australia, 6

Alana Shipp, USA, 5

Lisa Giesbrecht, Canada, 5

Jennifer Sedia, USA, 4

Virginia Sanchez, Spain, 3

Monique Jones, USA, 3

Tonia Moore, USA, 2

Juanita Blaino, USA, 2

Kahla Bullemor, Australia, 2

Emery Miller, USA, 1

Melody Spetko, USA, 1

*2014 FITNESS OLYMPIA*

Adela Garcia, USA

Oksana Grishina, Russia

Tanji Johnson, USA

Myriam Capes, Canada

Bethany Cisternino, USA

Marta Aquiar, Uruguay

Fiona Harris, Canada

POINT STANDINGS

Regiane Da Silva, Germany, 18

Danielle Ruban, Canada, 12

Whitney Jones, USA, 9

Trish Warren, USA, 8

Amanda Hatfield, USA, 5

Somkina Liudmila, Russia, 5

Darrian Tissenbaum, USA, 4

Kristine Duba, USA, 3

Ryall Graber, Canada, 2

Kizzy Vaines, UK, 2

Ashley Sebera, USA, 1

Vanda Hadarean, Canada, 1

Tiffany Chandler, USA, 1

Sara Kovach, USA, 1

*2014 FIGURE OLYMPIA*

Nicole Wilkins, USA

Erin Stern, USA

Candice Keene, USA

Heather Dees, USA

Mallory Haldeman, USA

Camala Rodriguez, USA

Alicia Coates, USA

Candice Lewis, USA

Jessica Graham, USA

Dana Ambrose, USA

Natalia Revajova Lenartova, Slovakia

Ann Titone, USA

Zsuzsanna Toldi, Hungary

Gennifer Strobo, USA

Cydney Gillon, USA

Karina Grau, Paraguay

Latorya Watts, USA

POINT STANDINGS

Allison Frahn, USA, 15

Sasha Brown, USA, 12

Krista Dunn, USA, 10

Andrea Calhoun, USA, 10

Julie Mayer, USA, 10

Wendy Fortino, USA, 8

Laurie Green, USA, 7

Monica Labriola, USA, 6

Amanda Doherty, Australia, 6

Brooke Erickson, USA, 4

Andrea Cantone, USA, 4

Kati Alander, Finland, 4

Jessica Canty, USA, 4

Francine Sablan, USA, 3

Ava Cowan, USA, 3

Natalie Waples, Canada, 3

Louise Rogers, UK, 3

Beckie Boddie, USA, 3

Bojana Vasiljevic, USA, 3

Megan Olson, USA, 3

Ekaterina Gamagina, Russia, 2

MayLa Ash, USA, 2

Ann Pratt, USA, 2

Shalako Bradbury, USA, 2

Chaya Boone, USA, 2

Kamla Macko, USA, 2

Kimberly Sheppard, USA, 1

Crystal Lowery, USA, 1

Larissa Reis, USA, 1

Linda Andrew, USA, 1

Maria Jose Garcia Sanchez, Spain, 1

Megan Wyble, USA, 1

Lynsey Beattie, UK, 1


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

*2014 OLYMPIA WOMEN'S PHYSIQUE SHOWDOWN*

Dana Linn Bailey, USA

Tycie Coppett, USA

Sara Hurrle, USA

Toni West, USA

Patricia Melo, Brazil

Sabrina Taylor, USA

Jennifer Robinson, USA

Frances Mendez, USA

Nathalie Falk, Germany

Juliana Malacarne, Brazil

Samantha Hill, USA

Mindi O'Brien, Canada

Tamee Marie, USA

Leila Thompson, USA

La'Drissa Bonivel, USA

Karn Hobbs, USA

Heather Grace, USA

POINT STANDINGS

Rachel Baker, USA, 11

Karina Nascimento, USA, 10

Olga Beliakova, Russia, 8

Roxie Beckles, USA, 7

Jacklyn Sutton-Abrams, USA, 7

Sandra Lombardo, USA, 7

Jillian Reville, USA, 7

Danielle Reardon, USA, 6

Shawna Pringle, USA, 6

Venus Nguyen, USA, 5

Ericka Blockman, USA, 5

Fabiola Boulanger, Canada, 5

Leonie Rose, USA, 5

Mascha Tieken, Netherlands, 5

Teresita Morales, USA, 5

Joelle Smith, USA, 4

Jill Rudison, USA, 4

Gloria Faulls, USA, 4

Jamie Pinder, USA, 4

Carrie Simmons, USA, 4

Ana Paula Da Silva, Brazil, 4

Akane Nigro-Ismeal, USA, 4

Aurelia Grozajova, Slovakia, 3

Beni Bueno Lopez, USA, 3

Fridi Palmell, Sweden, 2

Candrea Judd Adams, USA, 2

Tanji Johnson, USA, 2

Katerina Kyptova, Czech Republic, 2

Jill Dearmin, USA, 2

Pamela York, USA, 2

Skadi Seifert, Switzerland, 1

Ida Selfand, Denmark, 1

Desunka Dawson, USA, 1

Marina Lopez, USA, 1

Leah Johnson, Canada, 1

Ayanna Carroll, USA, 1

Shelly Yakimchuk, USA, 1

Tammy Patnode, USA, 1

Asha Hadley, USA, 1


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Neil R said:


> *2014 OLYMPIA 212 SHOWDOWN*
> 
> James (Flex) Lewis, UK
> 
> ...


This guy was awesome at the 212 at the Bodypower, Good enough to crack the top three Neil???


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I think so, yes. But I'm more hoping English doesn't get another gift!

Hidetada Yamagishi could be in the mix as well, he's made some real improvements over the last couple years.


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

So the time has come 16 hrs to prejudging


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Could be Greenes year... He's sounding feisty..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been following DLB in her build up and it's been great to see another athlete absolutely shattered and drained during the final week.

She is however a marketting machine and part of me would like to see someone else take her crown. He granite delts and abs keep me going and on track, even if I can never obtain the same size and fullness as she does..


----------



## Shrek72 (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't see the prejudging but apparently Phil was slightly off. Maybe the door is slightly ajar for Kai.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Dana looks absolutely shredded and legs massively improved. I've not seen her competition though!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have seen pictures of Dexter Jackson and he looked better than i have seen him since his win. it is meant to be streamed tonight on 6.30 bodybuilding.com??


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

The pre judging video is on YouTube


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just checked out the pre-judging and it's Phil by some distance for me. Dexter looks his best for a while, but Kai appears to not be improving much year on year


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Women's Physique

1st. Juliana Malacarne

2nd. Dana Linn Bailey

Looks like my prediction was correct.

Juliana has so much more mass than Dana, especially in her legs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;EYY0qsjzB4Q]




was it close..?? tbh they all look the same to me at that level..

bit of CT..

[video=youtube;6-KA2Ihxc2Y]


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah that video, saw that earlier in the week and it's amazing, she just goes on, and on, and on.

Should be a health warning on it, don't try it at home until you are Miss Olympia and certainly don't let Plod see it, he might try and recreate it.

:spider:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol :behindsofa:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Ah that video, saw that earlier in the week and it's amazing, she just goes on, and on, and on.
> 
> Should be a health warning on it, don't try it at home until you are Miss Olympia and certainly don't let Plod see it, he might try and recreate it.
> 
> :spider:


Do I get to wear some skimpy DLB shorts? :lol:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Do I get to wear some skimpy DLB shorts? :lol:


They do a men's version, so yes.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think Kai will win the Olympia no matter what. He has too many controversial things in his past, he speaks the truth and he's not pretty enough.

Phil is much more handsome facially and aesthetically pleasing and no matter how much any of you don't want to believe it pro bodybuilding is not judged to place the best people in descending order. Placements are based upon who's sponsors spend most money with the IFBB, which athlete has done most to line the judges pockets by free/cheap guest spots and appearances, who is most marketable - a huge amount of bodybuilding magazines are bought by gay men and they prefer handsome white guys.

It's been the same for years, think of all the guys who arguably could/should have won it, Kevin Levrone, Shawn Ray, Chris Cormier, Nasser Sonbaty, Kai Greene and there are many more.

It is also said they usually keep the same Mr. Olympia for a few years so as to get a return on him through videos, appearances, etc.

I only know all this stuff because I know a lot of pro's who have competed in the upper levels of the sport and heard their stories. As Metallica sang - sad but true.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I was gonna ask that very thing, can Kai Greene ever beat Phil Heath?

Would he stand a better chance against someone like Ronnie coleman?


----------

